# Uniform "rules" for weddings



## dimsum (26 Sep 2007)

Tried to search this with no luck...

I'm going to a wedding soon and was wondering which uniform to wear.  The wedding will be held at 1600, with the reception at 1800, and the groom/wedding party are in tuxs (how elaborate, I'm not sure).  I remember back in the day hearing that Mess Kit wasn't to be worn prior to 1800, but nothing that I've found in the regs suggests that.  Far be it from me to show up the wedding party in my AF kit!

So, to all who would know this, should I bring both DEUs and Mess Kit, or would Mess Kit be good enough for both?  Thanks!


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Sep 2007)

If it was a military wedding i would suggest matching uniforms (DEU or Mess Kit) with the wedding party.  If it's not a military wedding, I would say wear a suit or jacket and tie.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Dude,

I'm a girl who loves uniforms.

It's a wedding. No one is supposed to look better than the bride that day.

If you're in Mess Kit, and the groom in a tux (no matter how elaborate it is !!) You win!! 

So, if it's not a military wedding, leave the Mess Kit at home. If they've asked you to wear your uniform -- I'd suspect they were talking DEUs. 

I suggest a phone call to confirm what they want -- it's their day after all.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> *Dude,
> 
> I'm a girl who loves uniforms. *



I didn't think chaps were considered a "uniform"   ???

Nonetheless.....Vern's right. You don't want to look more impressive than the wedding party. Save it for your big day....when you get that ring on your finger, and the collar around your neck.


----------



## Neill McKay (26 Sep 2007)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Tried to search this with no luck...
> 
> I'm going to a wedding soon and was wondering which uniform to wear.  The wedding will be held at 1600, with the reception at 1800, and the groom/wedding party are in tuxs (how elaborate, I'm not sure).  I remember back in the day hearing that Mess Kit wasn't to be worn prior to 1800, but nothing that I've found in the regs suggests that.  Far be it from me to show up the wedding party in my AF kit!
> 
> So, to all who would know this, should I bring both DEUs and Mess Kit, or would Mess Kit be good enough for both?  Thanks!



If you're uncertain about dress for any event the best course of action is always to ask the person who invited you.  I would suggest, if that person isn't a service member and isn't familiar with the various uniforms, that the safest bet is 1s or 1As.  (If wearing 1s you will probably want to leave your sword, if you have one, in the vestibule rather than taking it into the church.)

Mess kit is the equivalent to a tuxedo, and as you say isn't generally worn before 1800.  A tuxedo also shouldn't normally be worn before 1800, but people do that quite often for weddings.  (That's okay -- the things people do to tuxedos these days are enough of a change that they really should be calling them something else entirely; the modern tuxedo is neither fish nor fowl!)

At any time of the day it's hard to go wrong with a conservatively-coloured suit.


----------

